# It was a great Christmas complete with Chi's



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Christmas morning, all my men!

Waiting for Santa

Mia & Raisin

Toys!

My niece and Lily

Mia & her new sweater

The Fam


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful! Looks like y'all had fun!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I love family photos and the opportunity to put faces to names. Everything looks so lovely. Take care of your foot )-:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome pics and I love your Christmas decorations!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Huly said:


> Beautiful! Looks like y'all had fun!


This has been one of the best Christmases ever Christie! The dogs went everywhere with us, we had all of our kids home from college and they entertained the pups! Doesn't get much better!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> This has been one of the best Christmases ever Christie! The dogs went everywhere with us, we had all of our kids home from college and they entertained the pups! Doesn't get much better!


We are planning on moving Krystal, if the house sells...so I limited my decorating. It was a great year between the boys coming home and the girls going with us to celebrate!


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Lovely pics, glad you've had a good Christmas  x


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Great pics!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I<3Charlie-chi said:


> Lovely pics, glad you've had a good Christmas  x


Thanks Mel, it was a wonderful, fun filled day including our dogs and my brothers dogs. Really was crazy but endearing to have them all around!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

sammyp said:


> Great pics!! Thanks for sharing


Thanks Sam, hope you had a good one....we really enjoyed taking the girls with us this year while visiting family


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

You have a beautiful family. Such handsome young men!! I'm so glad you all had a wonderful Christmas (despite your bum foot).


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awwww what a beautiful family <3 You look so happy and peaceful <3 wish I had that too <3 XOXOXO


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> You have a beautiful family. Such handsome young men!! I'm so glad you all had a wonderful Christmas (despite your bum foot).


So sweet of you Tina. They are all three just wonderful young men, I've been blessed. They all love the girls, it's so fun having them all home from college. This was the best Christmas yet!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

My goodness you have a beautiful human family and fur babies. You are very blessed. Hope all of you have a great New Year!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Bless your heart AnnHelen, you tried! Here is to you hoping for a peaceful and blessed New Year!! eacewink:


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Evelyn said:


> My goodness you have a beautiful human family and fur babies. You are very blessed. Hope all of you have a great New Year!


Aawww, so sweet of you Evelyn...we are blessed. This Christmas was just wonderful & beautiful!
You and yours have a great and blessed New Year also!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Debra, your family is beautiful! Looks like everyone had a great holiday! Thanks for sharing all the lovely pics. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

debrawade10 said:


> Thanks Mel, it was a wonderful, fun filled day including our dogs and my brothers dogs. Really was crazy but endearing to have them all around!


Aww bet it was so much fun! I love that your brothers dogs came too! 
My sister in law brought her chi round for the day on Christmas Day, Charlie loves him, they're best friends! X


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Beautiful family photos,you should frame that one of you all together.


----------



## Habbysmama (Dec 28, 2013)

Great pictures! We celebrated early with our dogs, Habanero got a new stuffed bone, Emma got a cat toy on a string and Addie the mini schnauzer got a stuffed toy too. We didn't have much money this year on each other none the less the dogs. We got the dogs holiday sweaters and new coats this year.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful photos!


----------

